# "2012 Official New Orleans Saints thread"



## Boudreaux (Jun 7, 2012)

Drew Brees Reportedly Offered New Contract by New Orleans Saints






> Drew Brees has received a new contract offer from New Orleans Saints general manager Mickey Loomis, according to a report from Ed Werder and Chris Mortensen of ESPN.



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ly-offered-new-contract-by-new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 8, 2012)

*Luke McCown signs with Brees-less New Orleans Saints*



> Don't read too much into this, but the New Orleans Saints have signed quarterback Luke McCown, according to his agent Mike McCartney.
> 
> McCown signed a one-year minimum salary deal, according to NFL.com's Ian Rapoport. The team later confirmed the move in a release.
> 
> With Drew Brees in contract limbo, McCown was brought in this week for five minicamp practices over three days to operate behind Chase Daniel and Sean Canfield. Interim coach Joe Vitt talked about adding McCown as an extra arm in time for training camp, but it doesn't guarantee his future.




http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d7H26?...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 8, 2012)

*Newest Sean Pamphilon Audio Poses More Questions Than Answers*



> Several new developments and even more questions about the New Orleans Saints alleged bounty program came to light on Wednesday after filmmaker Sean Pamphilon handed Mike Silver of Yahoo Sports more audio to work with.



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 8, 2012)

*5 Bold Predictions for the 2012 New Orleans Saints Season*



> This is the time of year when most rosters are set (with the exception of surprise cap casualties) and players are settling in to learn schemes and assignments. June is the month where I find myself delving into different possibilities for the upcoming year.



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 11, 2012)

*Drew Brees Has a New Offer: Decision Could Come as Soon as Monday*



> Drew Brees has had since Thursday to mull over the new offer that Mickey Loomis and the Saints' front office extended to him.  With no immediate news out of Brees' camp, my thoughts are that the offer was better than expected, and that he has been deciding whether to accept it or not.



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 15, 2012)

*Saints down another QB*



> New Orleans head coach Joe Vitt just met with the media and explained why quarterback Chase Daniel didn’t practice Wednesday and cleared up the mystery that surfaced when Daniel showed up at a charity event with his right (throwing) hand in some sort of brace.




http://espn.go.com/blog/nfcsouth/post/_/id/36055/saints-down-another-qb


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 18, 2012)

*2012 New Orleans Saints: 2-Deep Depth Chart Predictions*



> Looking ahead to the Saints training camp in July, New Orleans has just about every starting position taken care of. That's nothing new considering contenders rarely have open starting spots.
> 
> The Saints' depth is what we'll look at more than the starters. Depth is one of the keys to a team going from first-round exit to Super Bowl championship. Injuries happen to the best of teams, and it's important to have the next guy ready, so you don't waste a season with a freak injury.
> 
> Let's take a look at New Orleans' depth.




http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1219922-2012-new-orleans-saints-two-deep-depth-chart-predictions


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 18, 2012)

*Must-Win Games for the New Orleans Saints in 2012*



> With almost 13 weeks remaining until anyone in the National Football League plays a regular-season game of football, it’s next to impossible to predict which team needs to win what games.
> 
> In June, having a must-win game on your schedule is kind of like planning a bachelor party before finding a woman willing to go out with you on a date. It’s a lot of fun, but a relatively meaningless adventure.
> 
> ...




http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1223984-must-win-games-for-the-new-orleans-saints-in-2012


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 18, 2012)

*NFL has misrepresented their activities*

Scott Fujita, Anthony Hargrove, Will Smith say NFL has misrepresented their activities



> Former New Orleans Saints linebacker Scott Fujita, former Saints defensive tackle Anthony Hargrove and Saints defensive end Will Smith released a statement to the media Monday morning before attending their appeals hearing before NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell. Fujita, now with the Browns, is facing a three-game suspension; Hargrove, now with the Packers, is facing an eight-game suspension; and Smith is facing a four-game ban.



http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d7MqP?...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 20, 2012)

Here’s The NFL’s Bounty Evidence, Including Gregg Williams’s Actual Dog The Bounty Hunter Reference



> On Friday afternoon, the NFL released 200 pages of evidence backing its case for a Saints bounty program. It was blasted by the accused players as flimsy and lacking a smoking gun, and possibly because of that, they didn't share the evidence with the media. But they did share it with the NFLPA, who made the decision today to release the entire contents to the public.
> 
> We've embedded the entire thing below, along with the NFLPA's "annotation," which attempts to clarify some of the content as well as re-state their main defense—that the Saints maintained a pay-for-performance pool, morally and legally separate from payouts for bounties.





http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d7MHt?...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Boudreaux, what is going on with Mark Ingram? Didn't he have surgery or something last year or in the offseason?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 20, 2012)

As much as Brees means to that team the Saints management should be horse whipped in the street by the Saints fans for the way his Contract/Negotiations have been conducted.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 20, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Hey Boudreaux, what is going on with Mark Ingram? Didn't he have surgery or something last year or in the offseason?




Mark Ingram Rumors & News
http://www.sportsoverdose.com/nfl-players/mark-ingram

Apparently Bama boys have durability issues.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 20, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> As much as Brees means to that team the Saints management should be horse whipped in the street by the Saints fans for the way his Contract/Negotiations have been conducted.



I agree.  They need to be locking him up.  If I'm Brees, I'm thinking that 2012 may be a wasted year anyway with all of the suspensions, so why incentive can the Saints give me to sweeten the pot?  Saints officials need to come to their senses and sign Brees to the contract he wants so we can have some good off-season news.


----------



## jeffro0000 (Jun 20, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Hey Boudreaux, what is going on with Mark Ingram? Didn't he have surgery or something last year or in the offseason?




Had his knee scoped back in early May.   should be 100% by training camp


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 20, 2012)

I am amazed by Breese with his qb skills and cannon arm, but wish he would shut his fat pie hole with his idiotic tweets or whatever about  Bush and Iraq and wmd's...


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 21, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> I am amazed by Breese with his qb skills and cannon arm, but wish he would shut his fat pie hole with his idiotic tweets or whatever about  Bush and Iraq and wmd's...



I agree.


And he has issued an apology for the reference.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 21, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> And he has issued an apology for the reference.



x2!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 22, 2012)

*Saints' Coach Blasts Bounty Allegations*

Vitt offers to take lie detector test regarding Favre bounty allegations



> Saints interim head coach Joe Vitt hadn’t previously responded to the allegation that he contributed $5,000 to the alleged bounty on Brett Favre because Vitt hadn’t previously been accused of it.  Now that the league has lumped him in with players accused of funding the alleged bounty, Vitt has responded.
> 
> Aggressively.



http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d7NJd?...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints








> Interim Saints head coach Joe Vitt has apparently had enough of the bounty allegations being made by the NFL, which is not surprising, since he is now a target of those allegations.
> 
> Vitt was not a part of the initial round of findings made by the NFL. In fact, the league went as far as to say he specifically was not accused of contributing to the bounty pool.
> 
> Well, the NFL has changed its mind. It is now accusing him of contributing $5,000 to a bounty on Brett Favre.



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 25, 2012)

*How Scandal Has Riled Up the Fan Base*

The bounty scandal has fanned the flames of an already fiercely loyal New Orleans Saints fan base



> Owner Sara Molony recently amended the dress code for her staff at Kyoto, the popular Japanese restaurant and sushi bar Uptown.
> 
> The "FREE SEAN PAYTON" T-shirts with giant gold letters worn by many of the waiters, busboys and chefs are a departure from the customary plain all-black ensemble. Molony's statement was about more than just fashion.



http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d7QD3?...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 2, 2012)

*Vilma complaint outlines all alleged flaws*

Vilma complaint outlines all alleged flaws in bounty case




> Saints linebacker Jonathan Vilma may have passed on the opportunity to prove his case for innocence in front of Commissioner Roger Goodell, but Vilma has unloaded in a 27-page, 180-paragraph civil complaint.
> 
> In Vilma’s new lawsuit against the NFL, a copy of which PFT has obtained, lawyer Peter Ginsberg details every alleged flaw in the case against Vilma, and to a certain extent the other players suspended for involvement in the Saints bounty program.



http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d7Tyc?...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 9, 2012)

*Offer Drew Brees Richest Contract in NFL History*

Saints Reportedly Offer Drew Brees Richest Contract in NFL History








> The New Orleans Saints have finally caved in and made Drew Brees an offer he can't refuse.
> 
> According to Mike Triplett of The Times-Picayune, the Saints franchise and the star quarterback are on the verge of agreeing to a five-year deal worth somewhere between $19.2 and $20 million per season, which would be the wealthiest contract in NFL history.




http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 13, 2012)

*Drew Brees and New Orleans Saints Reportedly Agree*

Drew Brees and New Orleans Saints Reportedly Agree on Contract Extension





> The New Orleans Saints took far too long to sign Drew Brees to a contract extension, but the two sides have reportedly struck a deal.
> 
> According to ESPN's Chris Mortensen, Brees and the Saints have agreed to a 5-year deal worth $100 million ($60 million guaranteed).



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## waterdogs (Jul 13, 2012)

ITs on. The deal is done, now Drew is ready. Manning got this big deal and he did not even play last year, and still is not 100%.  Drew earned this one.


----------



## Curlydog (Jul 13, 2012)

DREW'S BACK--WHO DAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 23, 2012)

*Hearing Ends with No Resolution -- Continuation Date Set*

Jonathan Vilma and NFL hearing ends with no resolution




> The settlement conference involving Jonathan Vilma, the NFL and the NFL Players Association broke after three hours of talks on Monday with no agreement reached.
> 
> The legal proceedings will continue Thursday when federal judge Helen Berrigan hears Vilma's motion for a temporary restraining order against his yearlong league-imposed suspension.




http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d83la?...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 25, 2012)

*Drew Brees' Signing Is Start of New Beginning*



> Drew Brees recently and finally signed a deal worth $100 million over 5 years to return to the New Orleans Saints. This will allow the superstar quarterback to attend training camp and help pave a new road for the franchise down in the Big Easy.
> 
> Already a savior for the franchise, bringing a Super Bowl and leading the charge that came after the devastating Hurricane Katrina, Brees is now set to begin a new era for the Saints. An era that could be even better than the one that came before.



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...start-of-new-beginning-for-new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 27, 2012)

*Mark Ingram says he’s 100 percent*



fairhope said:


> Hey Boudreaux, what is going on with Mark Ingram? Didn't he have surgery or something last year or in the offseason?





> METAIRIE, La. – New Orleans Saints running back Mark Ingram said he’s back to 100 percent, matching his goal entering training camp in spite of offseason surgeries to help hasten his return from toe and knee injuries.
> 
> “You play football long enough, you’re going to get hurt,” Ingram said Thursday, the first day of training camp. “You’re going to get injuries. It’s part of our game. It’s how you heal up and bounce back.”




http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d85kN?...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d85kN?...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints



I have kept my opinion to myself until things settled down...as a longtime falcon fan..here's my honest take:

1. Although I relished in the saints chaos...like what I hear alot of the league did because Peyton isn't very well liked by his fellow coaches....I personally think the whole thing is being way overblown. It's football...it's a man's game, it's a violent game, bounties are nothing new. Had they actually hurt someone with dirty hits...I'd see it different.

2.Despite the predictions of the saints demise, and IMO my falcs are gonna take over the top of the NFC south...until it happens on the field...the saints are still the defending south champs...and still have one of the best, deepest, olines in the league. IMO Williams departure will make the deep saints defense better...not worst. His style works sometimes, but he relies too much on smoke and mirrors...not enough on strong concepts and technique.

3. Because I believe the falcs are gonna take the saints lunch money this year...I want them to be playing good football when we do....it won't mean as much if the saints blow this season.


Very much looking forward to this season. Y'all have no idea what's coming. Enjoy.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 28, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> 3. Because I believe the falcs are gonna take the saints lunch money this year...I want them to be playing good football when we do....it won't mean as much if the saints blow this season.



Only a true fan of the game will make this kind of statement.  

The Saints will suffer some without their coaches and a few of the players, but they have enough talent not to use those losses as an excuse.  They should still be competitive in a competitive division.

Looking forward to seeing how they handle this season, and seeing them go 2-0 against the Falcons!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Only a true fan of the game will make this kind of statement.
> 
> The Saints will suffer some without their coaches and a few of the players, but they have enough talent not to use those losses as an excuse.  They should still be competitive in a competitive division.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how they handle this season, and seeing them go 2-0 against the Falcons!



I am a fan of the game. I am a longtime falcon fan that has seen many saints-falcons games. We are the older brothers of the NFC south. We both have experienced consistancy for the first time in our histories. We fight light demons during the game, but party like heck after.

Win or lose, may the best team win, on the field.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 1, 2012)

An OFFICIAL

Who DAT!?

for the after-lunch crowd.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 1, 2012)

I understand being a team leader and stepping up to support your teammates.  Saying about the commissioner that "nobody trusts him" is a big statement for Brees to make.

http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d87mD?...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 1, 2012)

Saints to go with LSU's approach at RB - spread the love to 4 different backs?

http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d87nD?...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 5, 2012)

Looked good through the first half.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 6, 2012)

WHO DAT?!

What a way to start the season.  

Guess Monday people are going to be saying that there was a bounty on Kolb.................


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 6, 2012)

*Reduce Jonathan Vilma Suspension*

NFL Will Reportedly Reduce Jonathan Vilma Suspension If Saints LB Drops Lawsuit



> The NFL has released a statement disputing reports that they have offered Saints LB Jonathan Vilma a deal that would reduce his suspension, according to ESPN's Adam Schefter.








http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...n-vilma-suspension-if-saints-lb-drops-lawsuit


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 6, 2012)

*NFL Denies Report!*

NFL says New Orleans Saints linebacker Jonathan Vilma received no settlement offer from league



> Five days before a hearing that could determine the fate of Jonathan Vilma's 2012 season, ESPN's Chris Mortensen reported late on Sunday night that Vilma has received a settlement offer from the NFL, offering him a reduction of his yearlong suspension to eight games, conditional upon dropping his defamation suit against Commissioner Roger Goodell.



http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d89mA?...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 9, 2012)

Saints lead 3-0 at the half!

GEAUX SAINTS!


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 9, 2012)

unclear whether New Orleans Saints linebacker Jonathan Vilma will learn his fate Friday



> At 9 a.m. in New Orleans, U.S. District Judge Ginger Berrigan will hear the NFL's motion to dismiss Vilma's and the NFL Players Association's cases against the league, while simultaneously considering whether to issue Vilma a temporary restraining order against his yearlong suspension.



http://www.nola.com/saints/index.ss..._whether_jonathan_v.html#incart_flyout_sports


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 9, 2012)

Tough loss for the Saints.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 9, 2012)

Good news that player suspensions were vacated.  Perhaps we should work on getting the coach's suspension vacated also.

Very ugly game.  Gonna be a long season unless this is the low point..........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 9, 2012)

who dat?  RG3, that's who.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 10, 2012)

With the French influenced culture that helps define Nawlins, I figured you'd be a Saints fan, Nitram.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 10, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> who dat?  RG3, that's who.



This ^^^


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> With the French influenced culture that helps define Nawlins, I figured you'd be a Saints fan, Nitram.



No way...those dirty jokers kept up with the late hits against my boy Favre in the NFC championship a few years ago.  No love from me.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 10, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> This ^^^



HEY!

What happened to "no trash talk on the official threads"!  You gotta give yourself a warning!


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 10, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> No way...those dirty jokers kept up with the late hits against my boy Favre in the NFC championship a few years ago.  No love from me.



Those hits weren't late!  Favre was just too OLD to get outta the way.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Those hits weren't late!  Favre was just too OLD to get outta the way.



Those hits were legal like the Honey Badger says no to drugs.

This thread ain't official btw, it's only official if Unicoidwag makes it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> HEY!
> 
> What happened to "no trash talk on the official threads"!  You gotta give yourself a warning!



Nothing "Official" about this thread........


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 10, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> This thread ain't official btw, it's only official if Unicoidwag makes it.





Unicoidawg said:


> Nothing "Official" about this thread........



LOL.

Details, details, details............


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 13, 2012)

Cough cough.


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 25, 2012)

Bumpin for Boudreaux...I know you ain't hiding...more important things have got your attention.

I don't think the saints are done yet.....hope y'all are playing well here in a few weeks.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 25, 2012)

There hasn't been much to discuss this season.  But after they go 2-0 against the Falcan'ts, this thread will be much more alive!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> There hasn't been much to discuss this season.  But after they go 2-0 against the Falcan'ts, this thread will be much more alive!


----------



## tcward (Oct 25, 2012)

I can't believe this ridiculous thread is still here? And look, I just bumped it to the top....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2012)

tcward said:


> I can't believe this ridiculous thread is still here? And look, I just bumped it to the top....



Can't believe you did that.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> There hasn't been much to discuss this season.  But after they go 2-0 against the Falcan'ts, this thread will be much more alive!



It will be alive 2-0 or 0-2. 


See you Sunday.

BTW..What are these nasty rumors I hear of Peyton going to the cowboys?


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 8, 2012)

NFL "voided" his contract, so Payton is a "free agent".  He came from the Cowboys, and there is speculation that Jones may now want him back.  Looks like either way, he'll be getting a BIG raise next year.

Saints looked good against the Eagles.  They know how to handle those birds of prey.

GEAUX SAINTS!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 8, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> NFL "voided" his contract, so Payton is a "free agent".  He came from the Cowboys, and there is speculation that Jones may now want him back.  Looks like either way, he'll be getting a BIG raise next year.
> 
> Saints looked good against the Eagles.  They know how to handle those birds of prey.
> 
> GEAUX SAINTS!




Falcons are going to crush the Saints.  The Eagles are terrible.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> There hasn't been much to discuss this season.  But after they go 2-0 against the Falcan'ts, this thread will be much more alive!


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 11, 2012)

Gameday.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 11, 2012)

GEAUX SAINTS!

Hoping for a good game with no injuries.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 11, 2012)

HORRIBLE last series by the Saints.  

3 straight runs up the middle?  The coaches must have more confidence in the D against Ryan and crew than I do.  I sure would have made an attempt at a first down to run out the clock rather than give it back to the Falcan'ts offense.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 11, 2012)

The ole Prevent Defense might just prevent the win for the Saints.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 11, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Falcons are going to crush the Saints.  The Eagles are terrible.




Apparently so is that team from the ATL!


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 11, 2012)

Good game Boudreaux. Hard fought...refs were fair....birds had a chance to win at the end...but didn't. Hats off to the saints. The NFC south just got a little less boring. I didn't expect the saints to lay down.

See you in a few weeks.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 12, 2012)

*It was classless and they got what they deserved.*

Saints defender: Several Falcons players acted 'classless' before Sunday's game

http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d8W1T?...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 12, 2012)

Yep, Roddy, if your play could back up your mouth, that catch would've won the game!


http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d8W8C?...um=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-orleans-saints


----------

